Ask HN: What news sources do you trust? - MrDrDr
======
raxxorrax
None, although there is a difference in the levels of my disbelief. I always
try to check multiple sources and if it is possible multiple languages too. I
do think many journalists, particularly in online news, let themselves be
inspired by each other or just copy press releases from large agencies. Not
their fault, it is mostly because of economic pressure, but this is the
current reality.

But even the news sources I trust most are prone to errors. We also have a lot
more opinion pieces. I like to read them too, but along many papers you can
see a lot of uniformity, even if the authors at least try to hide it in
subtext. That can undermine trust in news publications because I believe this
to have an influence on general reporting.

------
moksly
I trust most of our high-quality mainstream news as well as our national
broadcasting company, but I’m Danish, so that probably doesn’t help HN much.

As far as more international news I trust the guardian, Dee spiegel, the New
York Times and the BBC, as well as the national news stations of Norway and
Sweden.

------
notkaiho
For me, the short answer is "not one above another". If you can read multiple
languages, getting a wide(r) view of news from papers is really valuable.

Also, reading around, digging deeper and looking at the same story from, say,
your local news org, a national news org and something like Al-Jazeera is
really informative.

------
1zero
I do not trust any news source. I take a quick broad view from different news
content providers. From social media and the usual big press organisations, TV
and radio which gives me a general view. If something interests my curiosity,
I then dig deeper into these sources in an attempt to find the vein of truth.

------
Bostonian
Wall Street Journal, Bloomberg, New York Times

------
bhpnpmg
# My Shortlist of News sources

## websites: ##

### <[https://projectcensored.org/>](https://projectcensored.org/>) ###

### <[https://consortiumnews.com>](https://consortiumnews.com>) ###

### <[https://www.truthdig.com/>](https://www.truthdig.com/>) ###

### <[https://whowhatwhy.org>](https://whowhatwhy.org>) ###

### <[http://accuracy.org/>](http://accuracy.org/>) ###

### <[https://therealnews.com/>](https://therealnews.com/>) ###

###
<[https://www.freelists.org/feed/wikispooks>](https://www.freelists.org/feed/wikispooks>)
###

### <[http://www.sourcewatch.org/>](http://www.sourcewatch.org/>) ###

### <[https://celdf.org/>](https://celdf.org/>) ###

###
<[https://independentpoliticalreport.com/>](https://independentpoliticalreport.com/>)
###

### <[http://vdlf.org/>](http://vdlf.org/>) ###

###
<[http://www.wisconsinlaborhistory.org/>](http://www.wisconsinlaborhistory.org/>)
###

### <[http://wisdomwisconsin.org/>](http://wisdomwisconsin.org/>) ###

###
<[https://www.americanswhotellthetruth.org/>](https://www.americanswhotellthetruth.org/>)
###

## Authors/Experts

### [Peter Martin Phillips
Intro](#suxiy_Peter_Martin_Phillips_Intro__O072ObioO072O)

### [Robert Parry Intro](#lxxmo_Robert_Parry_Intro)

### [Peter Dale Scott intro](#fnmbt_Peter_Dale_Scott_intro)

### [William K. Black Intro](#ggvqj_William_K._Black)

### [Ray McGovern Intro](#zbhej_Ray_McGovern)

### [Seymour M Hersh](#pbbyq_Seymour_M_Hersh)

### [William F Pepper intro](#pfkpb_William_F_Pepper_intro)

### [Joe Lauria Intro](#mdqgl_Joe_lauria_Intro)

### [Thomas Linsey Intro](#bztbi_Thomas_Linsey_Intro)

### [Stephen F Cohen Intro ](#kknsh_Stephen_F_Cohen_Intro)

### [John Kiriakou intro](#ekysw_John_Kiriakou_intro)

### [Lance deHaven-Smith intro](#ngnle_Lance_deHaven-Smith_intro)

### [Micky Huff intro ](#yjpnt_Micky_Huff)

### [Kathy Kelly intro](#owwrm_Kathy_Kelly_intro)

### [Eva Bartlett intro](#ivtdj_Eva_Bartlett_intro)

### [Michel Chossudovsky Intro](#ufcfy_Michel_Chossudovsky_Intro)

### [Vanessa Beely Intro](#nemlb_Vanessa_Beely)

### [MMT Economist L. Randall Wray intro](#qqvmd_L._Randall_Wray)

### [Michael Hudson Intro](#onyri_Michael_Hudson)

### [Steve Lendman Intro](#ienhv_Steve_Lendman_Intro)

### [William Binney Intro](#atzha_William_Binney)

### [Alison Weir intro](#hpcjo_Alison_Weir_intro)

### [Margaret Flowers intro ](#rjmwo_Margaret_Flowers_intro_)

### [Andrei Raevsky "the saker"
intro](#fkrsw_Andrei_Raevsky_AdqtAthe_sakerAdqtA_intro)

### [Ellen Brown Intro](#scdrg_Ellen_Brown)

### [Dave Winer Intro](#jkcjh_Dave_Winer_Intro)

### [Dave Lindorff intro](#bscjj_Dave_Lindorff_intro)

### [Eric Zuesse Intro](#mgcng_Eric_Zuesse)

### [Abby Martin Intro](#vlnia_Abby_Martin_Intro)

### [Gareth Porter intro](#eqbnw_Gareth_Porter_intro)

### [Stephen Gowans intro](#cosim_Stephen_Gowans_intro)

### [David Talbot intro](#cmkyq_David_Talbot_intro)

### [Norman G Finkelstein intro](#vtdqx_Norman_Finkelstein_intro)

------
splodge
Most MSM publications simply repeat AP and Reuters press releases without
further thought

~~~
catacombs
Uhm... no. That's not how national papers work. Yes, they run "wire" stories
from AP and Reuters when they don't have a reporter at the scene.

